# First Post



## James (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, I'm a new guy here. Names James from Los Angeles, I'm an aspiring Filmmaker, I got this site from Dvxuser.com, an amazing message board by the way, and I thought I'd sign up and comment on music, give my opinion, and rate your music. Who knows, maybe one day work with some of you amazing people..


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi James - welcome


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey James,

yes i think it would be great to have "judges" who are not musicians. At least you are the persons who we do music for 

welcome on VI!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 13, 2006)

Agreed, Welcome!


----------



## ComposerDude (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome to VI!


----------



## James (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks guys, I love it here..so much talent.


----------



## myles (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi James!

I've learnt a lot just lurking at DVXuser.com, a nice place for the aspiring film-maker as you say.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to V.I. James.


----------



## neoTypic (Mar 21, 2006)

Welcome aboard bud. We share a name.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi James,

Welcome to V.I.!

Cheers,


----------



## James (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep ,dvxuser is an incredible board for filmmakers, everyone is talking about this board being the "Musical" dvxuser.com, lol.

Thanks guys..hope to hear more from each and one of you, and rate them from a filmmakers point of view.


----------

